# Nvidia: set correct screen resolution



## CallMeSteve (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everybody. I'm using xfce4 and my monitor has resolution 1280x1024 (19"). I have tried make some changes via `xrandr`, but it says my screen maximum is 1024x1024.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2015)

Please post your xorg.conf and put /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere accessible on the web.  www.pastebin.com is popular for that.


----------



## CallMeSteve (Jan 4, 2015)

It seems that I have no xorg.conf yet. (now checked /etc/X11/_, and home/user/etc/X11)_
http://pastebin.com/mhfnRxFb


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2015)

xorg.conf is usually not needed.  Your problem looks to be caused by running the nv video driver, which has limited functionality due to Nvidia not releasing programming details for their video boards.  There are several ports for the proprietary Nvidia drivers.  A user of those boards should be along soon to help with that.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 5, 2015)

Generally, following instructions in the Handbook Chapter 11.2 and this article should work in this case I think. One extra step is also needed. Add: 
	
	



```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```
 to your /etc/sysctl.conf file per /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20141209.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, you do not need an xorg.conf file while using the Nvidia driver either unless your hardware isn't recognized correctly for some reason(for example your monitor). The article I linked to mentions optionally installing the x11/nvidia-xconfig port. I would skip installing it. From my experience at least, the generated xorg.conf file is not any more reliable than running `X -configure` for other hardware(I don't know why but would like to), but your mileage may vary.


----------

